# Help me pick some shows to binge watch ...



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

My wife and I are looking for a couple shows to binge watch while our kids are away at summer camp. Here are some shows we are considering:

Shameless
Masters of Sex
Episodes
Six Feet Under
Oz
Deadwood
Brooklyn Nine-Nine
Bates Motel
The Blacklist
Sleepy Hollow
Nurse Jackie

What would be your picks?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

gweempose said:


> My wife and I are looking for a couple shows to binge watch while our kids are away at summer camp. Here are some shows we are considering:
> 
> Shameless
> Masters of Sex
> ...


Don't know about those, but I have recently been sort of binge watching The Wire since I'd never seen that...


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Of the ones you listed I'd say Deadwood and Brooklyn Nine-Nine.

I'd add Game of Thrones and The Wire.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Masters of Sex is really good, and a show that my wife and I both enjoy (and we don't really have many of those). I don't know if it's the type of show that is really tailored for binge-watching though. 

I also really like The Blacklist on that list, but it's got some procedural-ish aspects to it that might make binge-watching tough. It got really good towards the end of the season though.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

gweempose said:


> My wife and I are looking for a couple shows to binge watch while our kids are away at summer camp...What would be your picks?


from your list, my choices would be:

Six Feet Under
Shameless
Oz
Nurse Jackie
i would add:

the good wife
the newsroom
the west wing
game of thrones
the sopranos


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Looks like you have Showtime. Have you watched Ray Donovan? I'm only six episodes in, but so far it's pretty good. 

If you have, then I'd go with Shameless or Deadwood.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Just binge watched the first 4 seasons of Game of Thrones. There's a reason everyone loves this show. VERY addictive. I can't wait until season 5.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

gweempose said:


> My wife and I are looking for a couple shows to binge watch while our kids are away at summer camp. Here are some shows we are considering:
> 
> Shameless
> Masters of Sex
> ...


My top three on that list are (in order of greatness):

1. Six Feet Under
2. OZ (very violent though)
3. Nurse Jackie

All very good.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

someone in my office is binge watching Six Feet Under and he is loving it coming in every day asking about episodes i haven't seen in years LOL


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

Oz is really good.


----------



## Archangel00 (Aug 25, 2006)

Spartacus: Gods of the Arena
Spartacus: Blood and Sand
(forget the rest)
Rome
Flashpoint
Shameless
Deadwood
Banshee
Strike Back
Vikings
Boss
Band of Brothers
Da Vinci's Demons
Magic City
Southland
The Shield
Rogue
Orphan Black


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Hell on Wheels
Homeland
Walking Dead
Dexter
Veronica Mars
Carnivale
Dollhouse
Rome
Battlestar Galactica - First two seasons. Start with the miniseries.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Oh hell yeah, Dexter! The first couple of seasons are right up there with Six Feet Under. GREAT show.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Once I got around to starting in on all of those 1st season episodes of TNT's "Perception", I just kept on going, glad I didn't have to wait a week between each one.


(it's a shame that enjoying a show that way makes it less likely to survive)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

ClutchBrake said:


> Of the ones you listed I'd say Deadwood and Brooklyn Nine-Nine.
> 
> I'd add Game of Thrones and The Wire.


I'd agree that those are the ones to watch from your list. And GoT as well. Not a The Wire fan, but many here are.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

The Americans


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Is it strange that I have never seen one episode of any show mentioned in this thread except for all parts of Band of Brothers?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

LifeIsABeach said:


> Is it strange that I have never seen one episode of any show mentioned in this thread except for all parts of Band of Brothers?


I'd have to say yes.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

LifeIsABeach said:


> Is it strange that I have never seen one episode of any show mentioned in this thread except for all parts of Band of Brothers?


Not really.

On that list, I only watch The Blacklist. I have seen some of Six Feet Under years ago, but none of the other shows interest me.


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

andyw715 said:


> The Americans


When is the second season going to be available on Amazon Streaming?


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I'd add Lillehammer, and Orange is the New Black, both on netflix.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Shameless - the original UK version.
Eleven season over nine years with a total of 139 episodes.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Sleepy Hollow is fun. The leads have great chemistry. Definitely check it out.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Thanks for all the feedback, guys! I also appreciate the suggestions that were not on my original list. Some of them I've watched, and others I haven't. I completely forgot about The Americans. I've heard it's really good.

Since my wife doesn't particularly care for anything that is sci-fi, fantasy or horror themed, I tend to watch those shows on my own. She's not 100% against sci-fi. We watched Lost together, but she would never watch something like BSG, which I consider more hardcore sci-fi.

I'm surprised that not a single person recommended Episodes. I have a friend who absolutely raves about it!


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

hefe said:


> Don't know about those, but I have recently been sort of binge watching The Wire since I'd never seen that...


This is on my short list of shows to watch in the near future. Now that it's on Amazon Prime streaming, I can stream it with my Roku.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

ClutchBrake said:


> I'd add Game of Thrones ...





bareyb said:


> Just binge watched the first 4 seasons of Game of Thrones. There's a reason everyone loves this show. VERY addictive. I can't wait until season 5.


I binge watched the first three seasons right before season 4 began. Awesome show! :up:


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> I would add:
> 
> the good wife
> the newsroom
> ...


We watched a couple episodes of The Good Wife, but couldn't get into it. We should probably give it another go. Unfortunately, my wife accidentally came across a huge spoiler about it. I don't know what it is, but it sucks that she will have that knowledge from the very beginning.

We also tried to get into The Newsroom and couldn't. Some Sorkin show immediately click for me (The West Wing), while others don't.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> Looks like you have Showtime. Have you watched Ray Donovan? I'm only six episodes in, but so far it's pretty good.


Another show I will most likely watch on my own. My friend has been trying to get me to watch it ever since it first aired.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Archangel00 said:


> Spartacus: Gods of the Arena
> Spartacus: Blood and Sand
> (forget the rest)
> Rome
> ...


Loved Band of Brothers, The Shield and Orphan Black (although the first season was much better than the second). I haven't seen any of the others. A couple people have recommended Boss to me. Whenever I think of Boss, I also think of Damages for some reason, another show I've always been curious about.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Malcontent said:


> Hell on Wheels
> Homeland
> Walking Dead
> Dexter
> ...


Veronica Mars is by far one of our favorite shows of all time. We also love Homeland, although each subsequent season has gone down in quality. Most of the other shows on your list I watch without my wife. I've seen every episode of The Walking Dead, Dexter, Dollhouse and BSG.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

unitron said:


> Once I got around to starting in on all of those 1st season episodes of TNT's "Perception", I just kept on going, glad I didn't have to wait a week between each one.


I've never even heard of this show. What's the general concept?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

SeanC said:


> I'd add Lillehammer, and Orange is the New Black, both on netflix.


We are huge OITNB fans! What is Lillhammer about?


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

gweempose said:


> I binge watched the first three seasons right before season 4 began. Awesome show! :up:


I watched the first 44 episodes in 10 days! 

It was painful having to go week to week once caught up.

(I just realized it was 44 episodes and not 34 like I'd said previously. Wow.)


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

ClutchBrake said:


> I watched the first 44 episodes in 10 days!


Wow! That's some serious TV watching! :up:


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

gweempose said:


> Wow! That's some serious TV watching! :up:


My wife was out of the country. Worked out pretty well for both of us.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

gweempose said:


> We are huge OITNB fans! What is Lillhammer about?


It's about a NY mobster that goes into witness protection and when they ask him where he wants to live he says "Lillehammer, I saw it in the Olympics, beautiful place."

It's mostly a comedy with some violence. The mobster is played by Steven Van Zandt, he was on the Sopranos, though this show has no connection to the Sopranos, Steven is playing basically the same kinda guy he did on the Sopranos.

Apparently the name of the show is spelled Lilyhammer, hunh...


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

Justified
The Killing


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Martha said:


> Justified
> The Killing


I like Justified a lot. Timothy Olyphant is one of the main reasons I want to watch Deadwood. I watched the first season of The Killing, but got kind of bored and didn't continue beyond that. I found it to be one of the most excruciatingly slow shows I've ever seen. Slow isn't necessarily a bad thing, but I tend to watch a lot of TV late at night, and I kept falling asleep during it.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Based on what you've said so far, excluding any shows not mentioned, I'd watch these:

*Absolute Must Watch*
The Wire
Deadwood

*Highly Recommended*
Damages
Six Feet Under
Rome
The Americans

*Worth Considering*
Strike Back
Masters of Sex

*Have you seen?*
Breaking Bad
Fargo (TV Series)
True Detective
Friday Night Lights


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

I also enjoyed the first season of The Bridge and Defiance.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Hulu+ now has 3 and half seasons of Blue Bloods. Overnight they added 11 episodes from season 4.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

gweempose said:


> I'm surprised that not a single person recommended Episodes. I have a friend who absolutely raves about it!


It is pretty good, but Veep is better.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

gweempose said:


> Wow! That's some serious TV watching! :up:


Game of Thrones is extremely addicting. They end each episode in such a way that you HAVE to see the next one to see what happens. I can't imagine having to wait a full week between shows, but I suppose I'll find out next Season. Game of Thrones is THE quintessential Binge watching show.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

gweempose said:


> I've never even heard of this show. What's the general concept?


The guy who was Will on Will and Grace (to which I never paid any attention) is quite good as a well-regarded as a published scientific author and brilliant neuropsychiatrist who teaches at a university where the guy who was Geordi La Forge has a recurring part as a fellow faculty member who has some bureaucratic oversight of him and tries to get him to do "social" stuff to help with funding and such.

Said neuropsychiatrist is also called upon for crime investigating assistance almost every episode by a former student who is now an FBI agent.

And just to make his life really interesting, the show's real hook is that he's schizophrenic, which leads to interesting hallucinations (which create the opportunity for more guest star appearances than might exist otherwise--I thing Judd Hirsch does Freud in one episode).

It would be best to start with the first episode and work your way forward, as there are elements that are developed slowly across several episodes that wouldn't make a lot of sense viewed out of order.

And of course my explanation does not begin to do it justice, but the fact that TNT has kept it on helps a little with my anger at them for not keeping King and Maxwell.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

gweempose said:


> We watched a couple episodes of The Good Wife, but couldn't get into it. We should probably give it another go. Unfortunately, my wife accidentally came across a huge spoiler about it. I don't know what it is, but it sucks that she will have that knowledge from the very beginning.
> 
> We also tried to get into The Newsroom and couldn't. Some Sorkin show immediately click for me (The West Wing), while others don't.


When The Good Wife was first being promo'd, it came across as all about "woman cheated on by politician husband", so I gave it a miss.

But my mom watches, so I've been around some when it's been on, or been being played back on her TiVo, and it actually seems to have turned out to be a very good lawyer show, with serious takes on serious contemporary legal issues.

And it's got Christine Baranski in the supporting cast, which is always a good thing.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I loved the first five, plus Bates Motel and Jackie.

I recently watched 'Nip/Tuck' on Netflix, for the first time and enjoyed it a lot. It's kinda twisted so if one has delicate sensibilities it might not be for them.


----------



## Martha (Oct 6, 2002)

gweempose said:


> I watched the first season of The Killing, but got kind of bored and didn't continue beyond that. I found it to be one of the most excruciatingly slow shows I've ever seen. Slow isn't necessarily a bad thing, but I tend to watch a lot of TV late at night, and I kept falling asleep during it.


The Killing is extremely slow. I binge watched it - as many as four episodes a day when I plowed through it. I don't think I could have stood the slow pace if I had to wait a week for each episode, but binge watching it, well I loved it.


----------



## jfelbab (Jan 18, 2002)

No love here for House of Cards? I love that series.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

gweempose said:


> We watched a couple episodes of The Good Wife, but couldn't get into it. We should probably give it another go.


it moves very slowly until about halfway through season 1, and then something happens...the writing, direction, production, acting, chemistry...it just all starts to click. from then to current, i've really enjoyed (almost) every ep.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

We decided to start with Shameless, but to my surprise, the first two seasons are not available for me to stream for free, not even on Showtime Anytime. I find this rather annoying to say the least. I don't know if this a Comcast thing, or it's simply unavailable to everyone. Oh well, I guess we're gonna have to pick another show.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

gweempose said:


> I've never even heard of this show [Perception]. What's the general concept?


Monk, except I don't think it's _supposed_ to be a comedy. There is a little bit more emphasis on the puzzle than the character byplay, which is good because the characters are not as interesting. Overall it's not terrible if you liked Monk.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> It is pretty good, but Veep is better.


I really enjoy Episodes. As for Veep. Meh. Couldn't watch anything after the first couple of shows.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I'll second the affirmations for Masters of Sex and The Americans. Bates Motel is also quite good (S2 was a great deal better than S1 for me).

Haven't seen Sherlock mentioned here yet; I'm about to get started.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Wil said:


> Monk, except I don't think it's _supposed_ to be a comedy. There is a little bit more emphasis on the puzzle than the character byplay, which is good because the characters are not as interesting. Overall it's not terrible if you liked Monk.


I said he was schizophrenic, not OCD.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I received the first two seasons of Shameless on blu-ray today. I really don't understand why it costs $25 to stream the season in HD, but only $17 buy it on Blu-ray. Who in their right mind would pay more for the streaming version. The Blu-ray offers better audio and video quality, includes an UltraViolet digital copy, and comes with a bunch of bonus material. On top of that, you can sell the Blu-ray when you are done watching it and recoup some of your money. The pricing model just doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

gweempose said:


> I received the first two seasons of Shameless on blu-ray today. I really don't understand why it costs $25 to stream the season in HD, but only $17 buy it on Blu-ray. Who in their right mind would pay more for the streaming version. The Blu-ray offers better audio and video quality, includes an UltraViolet digital copy, and comes with a bunch of bonus material. On top of that, you can sell the Blu-ray when you are done watching it and recoup some of your money. The pricing model just doesn't make any sense to me.


Can't you also rip the DVD to your hard drive so you could watch it on your TiVo etc? Seems like the best of all Worlds.


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

Sopranos
Lost
Friday Night Lights
Breaking Bad
The Shield
The Americans
Modern Family
Mad Men
Sports Night
Homicide Life on the Street
Entourage
Game of Thrones
Oz
Rescue Me


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

unitron said:


> I said he was schizophrenic, not OCD.


Plus he's a crime-solving consultant for the FBI and not a crime-solving consultant for the police department. Plus his caretaker/assistant is a man not a woman, his law enforcement boss vice versa, the comic sidekick is a prosecutor rather than a police lieutenant. Instead of a haunting dead wife he has hallucinations of a former (partly imaginary) lover. His reasons for not taking his medications for his condition are different.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Lots of good shows on your list but, by far, the best is Deadwood. We watched it twice. The first time as it was airing on HBO and then we binge watched it again a few summers ago when he had exhausted everything that we had DVR'd.

Of course we were a lot less busy in those days.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Agree with many that others have suggested and especially like these:

Six Feet Under
Nurse Jackie
Shameless
Sopranos
Damages
Breaking Bad !!!!!!!!
Rescue Me
Mad Men
Oz
Orange is the New Black
House of Cards
The Good Wife
Modern Family
Masters of Sex
Ray Donovan
True Detective
The Americans
The Wire
The Riches
Boss


I haven't, but plan to watch....Game of Thrones, Justified...


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

We watched the first episode of Shameless last night. Excellent pilot! I can see my wife and I cruising through all four seasons very quickly.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

gweempose said:


> We watched the first episode of Shameless last night. Excellent pilot! I can see my wife and I cruising through all four seasons very quickly.


When you are done with that here is a suggestion no one has made yet. It's made for binge watching if you haven't seen it:

Sons of Anarchy.

Someone else also mentioned the Fargo TV series. I was expecting to hate it but it turned out to be pretty awesome.

If you do Deadwood make sure and use closed captioning.

And yeah Ray Donovan is worth a watch simply for Jon Voight if nothing else. He is fantastic in it.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Wil said:


> Plus he's a crime-solving consultant for the FBI and not a crime-solving consultant for the police department. Plus his caretaker/assistant is a man not a woman, his law enforcement boss vice versa, the comic sidekick is a prosecutor rather than a police lieutenant. Instead of a haunting dead wife he has hallucinations of a former (partly imaginary) lover. His reasons for not taking his medications for his condition are different.


I liked Monk just fine, though more so with the original female lead, but Monk ain't Perception and Perception ain't Monk.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I've been binge watching American Horror Story this month. Each season is totally different, so it stays fresh.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> I've been binge watching American Horror Story this month. Each season is totally different, so it stays fresh.


I've watched them all and really enjoy it. The quality of the acting is what sets it apart from a lot of other shows. Jessica Lange is simply phenomenal!


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Ally McBeal is on Netflix. If you like quirky characters, this show is full of them.

The Wonder Years is also on Netflix. Although depending on the age of your kids you may want to watch that as a family. 

Torchwood hasn't been mentioned; other than the last season it was very good.

Luther is/was excellent, as were many other BBC shows (I think there is a separate thread for those).


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh, and since The Killing S4 is coming in a couple of days, the first 3 weren't bad (although S1+2 could have taken the cue from Broadchurch, which finished in 8 episodes).


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

amc is running "breaking bad" back to back episodes in order beginning sunday august 10th, along with short "bonus content" videos. you should be able to set the sp soon (if not already).


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

We're halfway through season 2 of Shameless, and still going strong. What a crazy show! Frank Gallagher may very well be the most despicable character in the history of television.


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

My wife and I got in to Suits and most recently Royal Pains. White Collar is another good one for us, but it really depends on the type of shows you like.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Two seasons of Shameless down, two to go. Seasons 3 and 4 are available to stream, so I'll finally be able to take advantage of XFinity VOD on the TiVo. 
On my own I've also been binge watching Terriers. I only have four episodes left. Too bad this one got cancelled so fast.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

NorthAlabama said:


> amc is running "breaking bad" back to back episodes in order beginning sunday august 10th, along with short "bonus content" videos. you should be able to set the sp soon (if not already).


This will be the opportunity I take to start watching BB for the first time. I was going to start it on Netflix but I want to spread it out and not have to think about it, so I diaried it to get it on my recording schedule.

I've heard so much about this show being so great that I really look forward to it. Sundays? Yikes - everything is on Sundays. One of my Tivos is always cranking hard on Sundays. Will have to set it up on the other one.

Oh wow, I just saw that they are marathoning it. The way I initially understood it was that they were going to just show an ep each Sunday, from beginning to end.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

On Friday I started watching Downton Abbey via Amazon Prime streaming. I'm just finishing up Season 2. Wow, great show!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

sharkster said:


> This will be the opportunity I take to start watching BB for the first time.


and i thought me and my sister were the only ones who hadn't seen the show.  called her yesterday so she could set a sp.


hummingbird_206 said:


> On Friday I started watching Downton Abbey...great show!


:up:


----------



## DavidJL (Feb 21, 2006)

gweempose said:


> Two seasons of Shameless down, two to go. Seasons 3 and 4 are available to stream, so I'll finally be able to take advantage of XFinity VOD on the TiVo.
> On my own I've also been binge watching Terriers. I only have four episodes left. Too bad this one got cancelled so fast.


There's also the original Shameless, 14 seasons available on free Hulu.


----------



## DavidJL (Feb 21, 2006)

gweempose said:


> Two seasons of Shameless down, two to go. Seasons 3 and 4 are available to stream, so I'll finally be able to take advantage of XFinity VOD on the TiVo.
> On my own I've also been binge watching Terriers. I only have four episodes left. Too bad this one got cancelled so fast.


I loved Terriers and I don't know how much this is like Terriers, but Tim Minear who has been involved in writing, directing, producing Terriers, Firefly, Dollhouse, Wonderfalls, X-Files and more also was a big part of a show called The Inside with Rachel Nichols and Adam Baldwin.

The main reason I mention it is it's free for now at least at: Apparently it's a Hannibal like show that was cancelled, but I'm hoping to watch it when I get a chance.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

DavidJL said:


> I loved Terriers and I don't know how much this is like Terriers, but Tim Minear who has been involved in writing, directing, producing Terriers, Firefly, Dollhouse, Wonderfalls, X-Files and more also was a big part of a show called The Inside with Rachel Nichols and Adam Baldwin.


I'll have to check it out! I've really enjoyed almost all of Tim Minear's shows.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

sharkster said:


> This will be the opportunity I take to start watching BB for the first time. I was going to start it on Netflix but I want to spread it out and not have to think about it, so I diaried it to get it on my recording schedule.
> 
> I've heard so much about this show being so great that I really look forward to it. Sundays? Yikes - everything is on Sundays. One of my Tivos is always cranking hard on Sundays. Will have to set it up on the other one.
> 
> Oh wow, I just saw that they are marathoning it. The way I initially understood it was that they were going to just show an ep each Sunday, from beginning to end.


Two words: Watch it!!!


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

gweempose said:


> Two seasons of Shameless down, two to go. Seasons 3 and 4 are available to stream, so I'll finally be able to take advantage of XFinity VOD on the TiVo.
> On my own I've also been binge watching Terriers. I only have four episodes left. Too bad this one got cancelled so fast.


Terriers is one the greatest ever "1 season and cancelled" shows. I still miss it.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

We finished season 3 of Shameless and then ran into a road block. For some inexplicable reason, Showtime removed season 4 from Showtime Anytime. It was there just a few days ago, but now it's gone. Since the fourth season isn't out on Blu-ray yet, we were forced to pay $29 so we can stream it from Amazon.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Well having a sick ( cough cough ... if boss is reading this) long weekend, I binged watched a lot of shows now both my premieres are pretty much empty except for some concerts etc..
Finished or caught up to current:

Extant C+
Graceland B-
Dallas C
Masters of Sex B+
Covert Affairs D
Fargo. A
Justified C-
Rush C

Just hope the new season shows are worth it..


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

gweempose said:


> I'll have to check it out! I've really enjoyed almost all of Tim Minear's shows.


Terriers is fun!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Justified C-


 Don't have too many quibbles with the grades you gave to shows I've watched... except this one is right out. Justified is the best of all the shows you've listed: Fargo is probably up there with it, but as a single 10-episode season comparison is apples and oranges.

On topic: We've been watching _Misfits_ (BBC series) and think it's really great. We're just into season 2 though. Also the only legitimate place to get it that I know of is Hulu Plus: we have a free two-week subscription but I won't sign up for it once that's done since you still have to watch commercials; if I'm paying I don't want to see any commercials.

Warning: there's a good bit of nudity and sex and tons of swearing so if you're not comfortable with that give it a pass.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Well having a sick ( cough cough ... if boss is reading this) long weekend, I binged watched a lot of shows now both my premieres are pretty much empty except for some concerts etc..
> Finished or caught up to current:
> 
> Extant C+
> ...


I just watched the Fargo pilot. Please tell me it gets better, no. 1 was boring as heck.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> I just watched the Fargo pilot. Please tell me it gets better, no. 1 was boring as heck.


It must get better. I've heard nothing but great things from everyone who has seen it.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

bengalfreak said:


> I just watched the Fargo pilot. Please tell me it gets better, no. 1 was boring as heck.


I thought the pilot was great.

It plays out pretty much same as pilot episode.

But do agree it doesn't move very fast.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Fargo moves a bit faster as it goes on.

My wife and I watched all of Luther over the weekend. I enjoyed it a fair amount. It make me think that London has a lot of serial killers.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I thought the pilot was great.
> 
> It plays out pretty much same as pilot episode.
> 
> But do agree it doesn't move very fast.


I am a complete and utter idiot. Turns out the pilot didn't DVR for some reason and I started watching with episode 2. No wonder nothing made any sense. I think I'll try this again.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

I'd say Fargo was one of the best show I've seen recently. Makes sense that you watched out of order if you thought it was slow


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I was a little confused as to how you could think the first episode was slow... there was a LOT that happened there IIRC.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

bengalfreak said:


> I am a complete and utter idiot. Turns out the pilot didn't DVR for some reason and I started watching with episode 2. No wonder nothing made any sense. I think I'll try this again.





madscientist said:


> I was a little confused as to how you could think the first episode was slow... there was a LOT that happened there IIRC.


Turns out he watch ep 2 first, so nothing made sense.

I agree, Fargo was one of the best shows of the year, but I could see, if you didn't see the pilot which set up the whole season why you might think ep 2 is boring.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Watched the pilot. Makes a world of difference.


----------

